# Fastcat Shanklin went aground yesterday whilst dodging yachts in Round IOW race



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

I bet there was some colourful language....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/8111432.stm

(EEK) (EEK)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

_"It was low tide and it was avoiding the yachts because there was a rally on the Isle of Wight," the spokesman said._

Ummm … Most boats come with a sticker on them, advising the owner of the need to keep their ship in water at all times; if it was avoiding a rally on the roads and lanes on the Isle of Wight, then no wonder it went aground, a lot of those main roads around the Island are not suitable for ships… (Jester)


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Tonga said:


> _"It was low tide and it was avoiding the yachts because there was a rally on the Isle of Wight," the spokesman said._
> 
> Ummm … Most boats come with a sticker on them, advising the owner of the need to keep their ship in water at all times; if it was avoiding a rally on the roads and lanes on the Isle of Wight, then no wonder it went aground, a lot of those main roads around the Island are not suitable for ships… (Jester)


I did wonder how long it would take for someone to notice that...(Jester) (Jester)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

My son told me about this. His friend saw it happen, and they were both listening on their scanners.

David


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

saw a fastcat on the road here last night,bloody big dog chasing it(Thumb)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Perhaps the Skipper mistook the Hovercraft Terminal for Ryde Pier Head 
There were over 1700 yachts in this years Round the Island Race and the vast majority passed through the Eastern Solent within a couple of hours or so. The wind didn't pick up until they were off Seaview, so most of them went past Ryde in one huge lump. No fun for any Skipper trying to cross that flow I should think.
F/C Shanklin couldn't get off because of a va*** caused by the sand around her stabalisers, which are up for'd. Most of her was still afloat, and she was 'Wriggled' off by a launch.


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 9, 2009)

Im actually a member of Ryde Inshore Rescue, and i was on watch that particular day I remember sitting there and seeing the Fastcat gradually edge closer towards the edge of the sands. We were launched by HM Coastguard and the first vessel on the scene. Which was quite something for us!


----------

